# Really? Okay why not.



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

Was as the library today looking for study material and came across this...





  








71HGcGAvARL.jpg




__
neworleanscookj


__
Feb 3, 2016








/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Honestly though, it is funny. It comprises of many short anecdotes of the author's... less than admirable moments in life. Each of these funny short stories are punctuated by a recipe of what you should cook to make amends should you find yourself in a similar predicament to the scenario. It's split into chapters that are really subject matter categories eg. work, friends, (in)significant others, etc.

This is a good read when taking a break from actually studying cooking. I find it particularly amusing that most of the recipes have curses directed at the reader Ex. "Butterfly the prunes, making damn sure you don't cut all the way through!" and also that some recipes involve controlled substances, like recipes for "Purple Drank" and "Pot Gummy Bears". Haven't finished it yet, but it is very entertaining in short bursts.

Anyone else read or seen this or other works by the author?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never seen it before.


----------



## neworleanscookj (Nov 22, 2015)

I love the bottom text "Author of _What the F*@# Should I Make for Dinner?_". Type that in with a .com and the actual word for a laugh.


----------

